# poor gas mileage



## tone1755 (Feb 2, 2005)

HI i need some suggestions 94 altima getting poor gas mileage, i drove between 20-30 miles and my gas gauge went down to half a tank. thats to much gas for a four banger I just replace the timing chains the wires, cap,rotor, coolant temp sensor, plugs,fuel filter, air filter,wheel alighnment, tires, knock sensor,tps sensor,02 sensor,etc dont now what else to check any ideas will be appreciated thanx i and the plugs never look black they burning normal


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

Half a tank for 30 miles - holy shit that's the worst mileage ever. I know Hummers that do better than that. :balls: 

I'd check the timing to see if that is off. You might wanna see if an injector is leaking. Also, check if your cat is plugged up. Other than that put a cam corder on your car at night to see if anyone is siphoning your tank.


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

Are you absolutely positive that the engine is consuming that much fuel? It could be a bad fuel sender. Check how much gallons you need to refill the tank when the fuel gauge registers 1/2 tank. If it is around 6 gallons then your engine is OK and the fuel sender is bad. If it is a lot more than 6 gallons then it could be leaking into the ether.

If the engine is truly consuming that much fuel then you should be getting poor driveability and the spark plug should show a rich condition.

Do some detective search...


----------



## tone1755 (Feb 2, 2005)

Thanx for the info i found the problem,it was the sending unit i was showing half a tank and when i opened the fuel tank the tank was full. replaced the sending unit and now shows almost a full tank thanx


----------



## pyrobum22 (Aug 2, 2006)

yeah.. myne seems to get bad gas mileage too. i dont know what it is.. i mean, i give it full throttle 24/7 and its pretty bad. about 13-16 mpg. haha oh well.. but seriously i need to do an engine swap anyway its got 160k.


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

a 2.4 is still young at 160k. If you give it full throttle 24/7 then you're getting exactly what you deserve. In my 00 SE I get 22-24 mixed all year round. And I'll punch it when I need to but I don't abuse the car. Given the way I drive it it'll last quite some time. The other gentlemen's post was about gas mileage that was bad and not his fault. And it was posted about 5 months ago (please notice dates when you are replying to posts).



Darktide


----------



## pyrobum22 (Aug 2, 2006)

haha i know.. and with gas at $3.09 here ive been taking it easy.. but still, i just want it to go faster/better preformance. i am considering doing a motor swap and make the car a sleeper. Fast in disguize.


----------

